# Huge multiple pictures in signature



## phreak

I've noticed a few members have several quite large pictures in their signature lines.  Am I the only one that finds it annoying?  

Also it eats up bandwidth=money.


----------



## cowgirl

Phreak, thanks for your input. The issue is being discussed....you are not the only one distracted by the large pics.


----------



## ribsaretasty

Some boards offer the option to not have signatures show up in posts. Not sure if that is a feature that vBulletin has, but may be worth exploring.

I for one would contribute, if it's an add-on to the board that needs to be purchased.


As an aside, if you use Firefox they have a plugin called AdBlock that can not only block ads, but images and avatars as well. Totally customizable and comes in handy!!


----------



## pepeskitty

I have wondered about this every since I put up our pics.  I have considered them being too much.  If this bothers people, I will be glad to take them down or just cut back.


----------



## cowgirl

Thank for the info Patrick!
Eric, I'd leave them up til management decides. :)


----------



## pepeskitty

I was just checking into whether we have the option of viewing not viewing signatures. There is an option in UserCP to not show avatars, signatures or even pictures if one doesn't want them.  But the problem of bandwidth would still be an issue with the large pics.  We are here to enjoy this site, not disrupt it,  whatever is decided it not a problem for us. we don't want to bother anyone.


----------



## the dude abides

They don't really bother me, but I will say that if they could be shrunk down to be a much smaller size that would be nice.  Some of those giant qviews take enough time to load without having wait for everyone's signature to load. 
Or possibly links to see the pictures if everyone really wants to look.  Because if you decide to say no pictures at all, what happens to the OTBS Members that have the OTBS logo or shield graphic.  

Just my $0.02


----------



## ribsaretasty

You still have the OTBS designation under your forum name.

But yeah, not as pretty as the Shield...


----------



## cowgirl

I think that might be a good option.. keep the pics but shrink them down a bit.


----------



## smokin' dick

[quote
As an aside, if you use Firefox they have a plugin called AdBlock that can not only block ads, but images and avatars as well. Totally customizable and comes in handy!![/quote]

It surely does come in handy. Use it all the time.


----------



## phreak

I don't mind pics in signatures, it's cool cause it's kind of a way to show some personality.  It just seems silly to me that even on a 19 inch monitor someone posts a one line post yet their post takes up all of my screen.

I mean, I can see being proud of your toys but really???

If it matters I would vote for size limitations, something not much bigger than 100 x100 pixels.


----------



## mballi3011

Thats the reason I did my picture smaller in size but where you can still see it. I will remove it if you mods and adim decide that their are bothering some people. To me it is just me showing off my setup.


----------



## scpatterson

I guess I got the bigget one and I will take them off no problem, but I also post abunch of queu view each time I smoke, I guess I need to cut abck on that too then..............

It doesnt bother me what people put in there siganture


----------



## chisoxjim

I only look @ the q-view, and skip past the signature line pics so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## beer-b-q

I would say that a size limit of maybe 300x300 would be good and a limit on how many images could be in it.  Say 1 optional image and 1 OTBS image.

The problem I see in super large pictures is we forget not all members use high speed internet.

Those members that are on dial up it takes forever for large images to load so that problem may impact the members interaction with the group or even stop them from coming to the site.

I think it is a disservice to them to make them load a ton of images that really have nothing to do with the post they are trying to view...

I think that Qview of builds and of smokes should remain unchanged as that is what the site is about.  Again I would limit size to no larger than 640x480.

JMHO


----------



## blue

I think the people that contribute to the funding of this site should make the determination since they are the ones footing the billl.  I on the other hand am a free-loader so bandwidth=money really doesn't concern me.

Other than that, I agree that the signature pics give people some personality.  I on the other hand, do not have any personality...yet.


----------



## evo 9 guy

I am all for pics in the signatures, but there are some that are too large. I agree with having a limit to the size of the pic.


----------



## ddave

Thank you, Jeanie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And thanks to phreak for bringing it up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nothing wrong with showing off your personality and your setup.  Some of the pics were getting a tad large though.

Dave


----------



## pepeskitty

No problems, I went ahead and took off our big pic of the Swedish Chef, if I can make him smaller, I will bring him back.


----------



## scpatterson

Well I took all my pictures off so I now look just like everybody else, I am a premier member which means that I contribute money to this site and I should be able to put picture up if I want and noy in a 100x100 size, and yes I am proud of my toys and what I have accomplished while using my smoker. I have had tons of PMs asking about my Lang because I had a picture in my signature but now no one will ask because I look exactly like everyone else....Plain but Im not slowing down anyone computer now...Im not going to start resizing all my pictures just so I can put them on here. I post a ton of them and just do not ahve the time. Now that I took my signature off those people that had slow connections should be able to start contributing now or this forum will not be worth visiting. Before this is over with it will be easier to do my taxes vs putting pics in my signature.....No Thanks.......


----------



## bmudd14474

Having bigger pictures is a privilege that premiere members are allowed. This is something Jeff set up.


----------



## scpatterson

And it makes sense


----------



## ddave

YIKES!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't take it personally. I don't think anyone is suggesting that you need to resize all of your Qview photos. Some of those larger Qview close ups are quite awe inspiring -- not to mention mouth watering. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. But you gotta admit, if you're sig pics are huge and you are a frequent poster, they're popping up on the screen a lot. 

There are lots of ways to show your personality and your setup without having huge pictures at the end of every one of your posts. I modeled my sig area after Cowgirl's. OTBS image, small pic of setup and text detailing equipment because lots of times people ask about thermos and such. When it got to be (what I thought was ) too many lines, I made the font smaller. (I thought about making the text items hyperlinks to websites that sell the items to make them easier for folks to find a source for but that's another can of worms.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) You could post a link to a thread detailing your setup and put big pictures in there too.

I'm not saying my way is the way it should be done, I'm just offering suggestions. It's really not that hard to resize the pics and there are a wide variety of programs available that can do that.

I'm not sure if this is the same pic



but if it is, feel free to use it. Just right-click on it and select Copy. Then Paste it somewhere to your C drive then upload to Photobucket (or some other image host) then link back into your sig area. 

If you want it a different size, I'd be happy to help.

I'm not trying to set policy, just offering some suggestions and trying to help.

Dave


----------



## bbq engineer

I don't know if any one else does this, but I relate to the avatars that each member has. I can tell at a glance who they are, and also relate their other posts to their avatar...who doesn't relate to Ron's pic in his avatar, or Rivet's Airborne logo? Who doesn't get a kick out of Meat Hunter's "paddle faster, I hear banjos" with a canoe? I even rember some of the (now lurking) old timers by their avatars. How about jeanie's smokehouse? It is how we relate to their personality. I think you all know what I mean, and the signature line is no different. In fact, I can't believe that we are complaining about pictures on a site that is built around posting pictures of your creations...

The site rules were established, and paying members are allowed to have up to 500 private messages, and are allowed larger pics...it is part of the rules, and a benefit for those that want to put their money where their mouths are.

I think that part of what is currently wrong with this country is that the masses have to bow to the most easily offended or the one that can complain the loudest. I don't believe that we need to do this, if we are within the boundaries that have already been established. So be offended...Yell all you want. The pictures were within the previously established parameters and violate nothing...not to mention that some of us think they give character to an already awesome site.

SC, If I was you, I would have that lang picture flying loud and proud. I wouldn't take it down for anything or anyone. PepesKitty, I like your chef pic, and think that should remain too. 

This is not a democracy here...Jeff sets the rules, and if he feels that a change is in order, I' sure that it will be on a global level, and not done to single anyone out. 

OK...I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## rod guy

I haven't been here long and really enjoy the site, I personally enjoy the pictures. They help me to relate to different smokers, people and what they are cooking. I do some times have to slide the marker at the bottom of the page to read the post, but the stuff looks so goood, I can do it!!


----------



## scpatterson

This is more on the lines of what I wanted to say, Thanks BBQ Engineer for saying more politically than I did. I am going to put my siganture back up and I will try to make those pictures smaller.......


----------



## kurtsara

When I had dial up i just set my user CP to not show avatars or signatures, I got high speed a few months ago so now I don't care how many pictures anyone has.

Sometimes the wide ones are a pain cause I have to scroll side to side but not the end of the world


----------



## alx

Personaly i change my avatar and signature pics all the time.

As far as dial up etc. that must be rough.My pig avatar-for now-toasts you.

I enjoy the big pics.Just a forum to interact and show some fine smoking.

Whatever the good folks here decide-I am fine with.

I feel the 640x400 is perfect for threads...........


----------



## shooterrick

Well I get so many fun comments about my Smoke-N-Butts banner and even T-shirt requests.  Ya know I think I will keep her until I am told to take her down.


----------



## beer-b-q

If you use Photobucket you can set the size you want for the image before uploading them and they will all be that size...  

Just click the more options prior to up loading and chose the  size you want the photos to be, photobucket does all the work on resizing...



For Bulk Uploads Click the More Oprions and do the same as above...


----------



## scpatterson

Ok...Ive redone mine and made it a little more user friendly I think....Its not so wide that you ahve to scroll over and its not as tall.....Im happy and I think this one looks better....Thanks BBQ ENG..Points for helping me out


----------



## eaglewing

Well, I'm just a babe here so I'm not gona chime in on this issue in anyway accept a technical one that doesn't even apply here...

I admin several sites like this one and the only thing about HUGE pics is that sometimes they messed with the forum structure itself, resizing it and throwing it out of wack!! (usually with PHPBB3 sites)

This VB site/style is not the case and with the option to TURN OFF viewing sigs and avies while surfing I'd say the site can hold it's own. But I can't speak for the owners and the bandwidth issue so this is as far as I go...


----------



## alx

So you were the a-hole that was making me scroll...LMAO!!!!


----------



## scpatterson

Ha ha ha.....Actually made me laugh.....Im gonna send you some smoked wormssss


----------



## plj

I like the pics in your sig lines, I do not want to see them go away.

But I have to admit, some of the big ones fill the entire screen on my laptop, all the scrolling can be annoying at times, especially when its the same one over and over and over in the same thread.  Not complaining mind you, just an observation.


----------



## beer-b-q

I think that looks much better than the larger ones did.  Mainly because they line up and the other ones were all over the screen.


----------



## rod guy

Those sausage's look better every time I see them, no matter what size they are!!! The resizeing is great.


----------



## got14u

bingo.....I think some are big but as a premier member that is what they paid for. If you don't have high speed internet then set you setting to not download avatars and sigs...problem solved.by the way patterson I like the new sig  !!!! And how do you smoke your worms...I'ev never done that...lmao


----------



## alx

LMAO...Must have a few million of the worms at my little garden/farm.


I have the highest speed FIOS. I  LOVE big pictures my friend!!!!!!

Rock on Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13

SC love your pics on the bottom.  Love seeing all those pics at the bottom.  Like someone else said, kind of identifies that person for me.  ALX, you need to change your pic at the bottom, maybe Crosby or Malkin would be better.  Maybe we should do away with Q-views in the posts and go to only links....


----------



## ddave




----------



## scarbelly

My vote would be for normal size pics in the sigs and avitars leaving more room for qview - Not offended by any of this.


----------



## alx

Dang-CAJUNSMOKE-Steve-YOU are right....Ovechkin got hurt.

TIME for a massive signature pic of ........LMAO! 

You all are just alright.........LMAO.Watch dem pic size!!!!!!


----------



## pepeskitty

Ok since there are several here that like the Swedish Chef as do we he is back...just smaller. 

As far as the other sig, my son made that for us, proud of that one, leaving it just the way it is.......unless the mods say to shrink it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for everyone for stepping up and stating their opinion. This is the only way we know where everyone stands.


----------



## blue

Good to see some hockey fans out there...Go Wings!


----------



## raceyb

This is not a bandwidth issue. Once you have viewed a post by someone with a lot of graphics in the sig, those graphics are on your computer. The next time you view a post from them, the pics are pulled from your hard drive, not re-downloaded.


----------



## warthog

Well if mine is to large I can just make it smaller.


----------

